# Favorite brands for different pliers



## comercail technician (Jul 7, 2017)

Being a toolaholic is a serious problem. whenever I end up in a local tool outlet "just to look around" I leave with 100+ worth of tools. I prefer some brands over others like NWS Knipex Klein and chanellock I never get tired of buying quality tools. I'm curious which brands of certain tools work best for different tradesmen. Let's here some opinions


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Some favs:

Hammers-Estwing

Pliers-Channellock, Knipex

Linemans-Klein 

Dikes-Klein

Needlenose-Knipex

Combo Wrenches-Klein

Socket Wrenches-Craftsman

Adjustable wrenches-Ridgid

Pipe wrenches-Ridgid

Pipe Tools-Ridgid

Screwdrivers-Klein

Insulated drivers-Wera,Whitte,Sandvik

Stick Rule-Klein (wood) or Ridgid (FG)

Pry bars-Stanley

Snakes-Greenlee

Sawzall Blades-Milwaukee

Holesaws-Lenox

Cordless tools-Milwaukee

Meters-Fluke


----------



## comercail technician (Jul 7, 2017)

I saw Klein combo wrenched online. There pretty expensive and I couldn't find many reviews on them so I went with the 8 piece wera sae set


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Snap on, always a favorite.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

backstay said:


> Snap on, always a favorite.


I've broken more of their 3/8" & 1/2" sockets than any other brand.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

comercail technician said:


> I saw Klein combo wrenched online. There pretty expensive and I couldn't find many reviews on them so I went with the 8 piece wera sae set


I like the design and feel of them.


----------



## comercail technician (Jul 7, 2017)

Here's what I've picked up for my home, work, and small tool bag for quick diagnosis. There all good quality. In my everyday bag I use nws wire cutters and needle nose, knien wire strippers, chanellock crimpers, knipex linesmen plier wrench and water pump pliers.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Comm/data bag:










Maint/calibration bag:










Terminating set up:










Install set up:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Service Bag pliers:










Aerial Bucket pliers:










Full Install bag pliers:


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I have always liked Channellocks for diagonals and of course Channellocks. Their tools are excellent and their prices are quite a bit lower than the other quality, not-made-in-China brands. Lately they are actually cheaper than some of the China / Taiwan brands.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

When you have everything else.


----------



## abstract (Apr 19, 2016)

Love kinpex for all my pliers and whia or facom for all my screwdrivers. Greenlee is my go to for hole making and bits.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

splatz said:


> I have always liked Channellocks for diagonals and of course Channellocks. Their tools are excellent and their prices are quite a bit lower than the other quality, not-made-in-China brands. Lately they are actually cheaper than some of the China / Taiwan brands.


Channelock has the advantage of not having to pay for shipping and logistics across the world (other than for their exported products, obviously.) Furthermore, manufacturing in China and Taiwan is not as cheap as it used to be. In fact, costs in China are now rising rapidly as their standard of living increases.


----------



## Jarp Habib (May 18, 2014)

backstay said:


> When you have everything else.


The way that picture's lit it almost looks like that Klein is a floor lamp.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Jarp Habib said:


> The way that picture's lit it almost looks like that Klein is a floor lamp.


If they built them they would sell!:thumbsup:


----------



## Jrags (Sep 6, 2017)

@MechanicalDVR Is "terminating" for terminating panel boards and "install" is for trim out work?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Jrags said:


> @MechanicalDVR Is "terminating" for terminating panel boards and "install" is for trim out work?


The 'terminating' set up is for control panels and HVAC/R machine panels.

The 'install' set up would be for hanging boxes and setting sensors, etc in typical metal stud environments.


----------

